# Recipe for making Maggi noodles



## crawwww (Feb 17, 2010)

Does anyone have any good recipes for making maggi noodles? I am bored of cooking and eating them the usual way.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Feb 17, 2010)

Google is ur friend.. *sigh*


----------



## pimpom (Feb 18, 2010)

Here's what I do:
Dump the Maggi noodles in boiling water as usual, but with less water than normal so that it's all absorbed by the noodles after some time (no free liquid left). About one teacup of water will do.

Beat up an egg and fry it in oil, using slightly more oil than usual. Then dump the boiled noodles in and mix it with the egg and the oil while the pan is still on the stove.

Easy but delicious.


----------



## Aspire (Feb 19, 2010)

->Add Vinegar and Soya Sauce instead of Tomato Ketchup
->Add Vegetables
->Get Maggi Cuppa Noodles

@Krazzy Warrior
Is Digit Forum for this crap then?


----------



## ico (Feb 23, 2010)

Try Chicken Maggi with some Mustard Sauce.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 23, 2010)

Fry vegetables first, i.e. Cabbage, finely cut onion, some shimla mirch with red chilli and jeera till onions become slightly red, then add water and boil with maggi. Do add Vinegar and Soya Sauce.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 23, 2010)

And above all don't forget to wear a chef's hat to avoid hair falling in your maggi. BTW maggi seems like halwa to me  I prefer hakka noodle anyday.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 23, 2010)

TopRamen Curry is much better than Maggi noodles.


----------



## ico (Feb 23, 2010)

^ + 10000000


----------



## hellknight (Feb 23, 2010)

Divide Maggi Noodles into two equal parts.. then boil both of them.. Make one part as usual.. dip another one into Maggi Tomato soup.. enjoy!!

Tip:- To divide Maggi into two equal parts .. you need to carefully separate the raw Maggi rectangular slab


----------



## desiibond (Feb 23, 2010)

hellknight said:


> Divide Maggi Noodles into two equal parts.. then boil both of them.. Make one part as usual.. dip another one into Maggi Tomato soup.. enjoy!!



ROFLMAO!! Epic!


----------



## Rahim (Feb 23, 2010)

^This whole thread is Epic   Next is What? Recipe for Biryaani?


----------



## desiibond (Feb 23, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> ^This whole thread is Epic   Next is What? Recipe for Biryaani?



maybe recipe to make a hen fart egg


----------



## koolbuddy92 (Feb 23, 2010)

desiibond said:


> maybe recipe to make a hen fart egg


LOL!


----------



## sam9s (Feb 24, 2010)

Come on give OP a break, I dont find anythig wrong in any topic that can initiate a discuession or suggestion. That is what discuession section is all about "topic that does not fit in any other section" 
BTW I like pimpom suggestion......


----------



## crawwww (Feb 24, 2010)

desiibond said:


> maybe recipe to make a hen fart egg



good recipe dude. I hope it works for u and u r laying enuf of them. 



a_rahim said:


> ^This whole thread is Epic   Next is What? Recipe for Biryaani?



Why don't we start a mallu auntie's youtube video thread?


----------



## sam9s (Feb 24, 2010)

I wonder what are we gonna discuess in Mallu aunty's thread........fat black arses


----------



## desiibond (Feb 24, 2010)

sam9s said:


> I wonder what are we gonna discuess in Mallu aunty's thread........fat black arses



man, I just had heavy lunch. this makes me puke!!!!!!!


----------



## Faun (Feb 24, 2010)

Don't forget to add pickle in the boiling maggi  I can never forget that taste.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 24, 2010)

Potentialo for a futurey modo


----------



## desiibond (Feb 24, 2010)

kanjar said:


> Don't forget to add pickle in the boiling maggi  I can never forget that taste.



what about the after effects, especially things that happen early next morning?


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2010)

^^I threw that stuff after tasting a little bit, the stench was so mind numbing.


----------

